# Playoffs????



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Who is watching? Who do you sant to win?

I just want to see the cup come home to Canada.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

same

in particular i want to see luongo and the canucks win it all


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Me too more than I want Montreal to win lol

Vancouver is dominating right now it's great.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Me too more than I want Montreal to win lol
> 
> Vancouver is dominating right now it's great.


yes got to pick the lesser of the evils...in this case our biggest rivals. plus didn't vancouver get robbed last time they made the stanley cup?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> yes got to pick the lesser of the evils...in this case our biggest rivals. plus didn't vancouver get robbed last time they made the stanley cup?


Not sure it was so long ago lol I think like 94 or 95 I forget I was still a little crapper back then lol one before that I was not born yet

They keep getting kicked out quickly though time after time. This time they will go far. I hope all the way


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, the Canucks is Canada's best chance at the cup this year and next year it will be the Leafs


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

dl88dl said:


> Yeah, the Canucks is Canada's best chance at the cup this year and next year it will be the Leafs


Quoted for truth and faith.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

what the Leaf's are not in the play-offs? 

I thought Toronto was the center of the hockey universe


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

TBemba said:


> what the Leaf's are not in the play-offs?
> 
> I thought Toronto was the center of the hockey universe


Nope that would be the Habs, they'll even change the date of a Federal debate for them. Now that's what I consider "centre of the hockey universe".


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

vinjo said:


> Nope that would be the Habs, they'll even change the date of a Federal debate for them. Now that's what I consider "centre of the hockey universe".


Hab fans get violent and crazy after they win, I have never seen Leaf fan's do this... come to think of it .... I can't remember what leaf fan's do after a win


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Hab fans get violent and crazy after they win, I have never seen Leaf fan's do this... come to think of it .... I can't remember what leaf fan's do after a win


Leaf fans close the xbox and take a break. That's what they do when the Leafs win.

Zing!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> Yeah, the Canucks is Canada's best chance at the cup this year and next year it will be the Leafs


I hope 

Leafs should do good but the cup who knows. They were the third best team I think after the all star break but that's too little too late.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Future is good for Leafs Nation!

The last 5 years made it hard to be a fan but for the ones who stuck with the Leafs, the pain is almost over 



TBemba said:


> what the Leaf's are not in the play-offs?
> 
> I thought Toronto was the center of the hockey universe


Toronto IS the centre of the hockey universe, no need to be so confused.

Simply take a look at hockey news on a daily basis and you'll see that no matter what is happening or where the Leafs are compared to other teams, they're still the #1 most talked about...

Don't get it twisted, lol.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

LOL 
Brian is serious about his hockey 

I'm glad both Canadian teams have done well their first game. I just hope this continues. It would be great to see the finals have the Canadians vs the Canucks.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Looking good for the Canuck up 2-0 in the series.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Jackson said:


> I hope
> 
> Leafs should do good but the cup who knows. They were the third best team I think after the all star break but that's too little too late.


Hope, a few first class free agents and lots of luck...you never know what can happen lol



Brian said:


> Future is good for Leafs Nation!
> 
> The last 5 years made it hard to be a fan but for the ones who stuck with the Leafs, the pain is almost over
> 
> ...


Hooray, the pain is finally over for us Leaf fans Can't wait until next hockey season.
I agree with you 100% that the Leafs is the centre of the hockey universe.
Go Leafs Go


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Go Leafs Go


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

leafs just need a real good centre and a real good defensive man and we will be getting it in!!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Canucks all the way i just hope they don't choke again.....


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

shark said:


> Canucks all the way i just hope they don't choke again.....


Shh don't say that lmao


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Shh don't say that lmao


OOOPPPSSSSS......


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Canucks lead series 3-0 do i sense a posible sweep of the defending stanley cup champions?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

shark said:


> Canucks lead series 3-0 do i sense a posible sweep of the defending stanley cup champions?


I hope so 

I also hope the Canadians win tonight.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Tonight was some of the crappiest hockey I've seen from both teams. If they don't wake up they're going to regret it big time.

What a disappointing night!!!!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Canucks and Canadiens still in  

GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

canucks about to go to the western final


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh yah they are going to sweep the sharks lol

Sucks I'll miss game once but I'll be back for the rest thankfully. Sick of being away


----------

